# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Xe, Tàu Du lịch >  cho thuê xe 16 chỗ,29 chỗ đi tam Cốc, Bích động, Bái đính, tràng an lh 0904.795.598

## viettrans

*CHO THUÊ XE ĐI NINH BÌNH (TAM CỐC – BÍCH ĐỘNG – BÁI ĐÍNH – TRÀNG AN)*
*CÔNG TY TNHH THƯƠNG MẠI VÀ DỊCH VỤ VIETTRANS HÀ NỘI*
*Add : Số 383 Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
Vpgd: lô 12a khu x2a yên sở, hoàng mai, hà nội
*Tel: 043 9320020 - Fax: 043 9320159*
*Hotline: 0915.702.015*
*Mail:* info.viettrans@gmail.com
Chuyên cho thuê xe 16, 29, 45 chỗ đi Bái Đính – Tràng An – Cúc Phương – Hoa Lư – Tam Cốc Bích Động…… L.H Ms Huyền 0915.702.015
XE 16 CHỖ( 01 ngày): 1.800.000 vnđ 
XE 29 CHỖ (01 ngày) : 2.300.000 vnđ
Xe 45 chỗ (01 ngày): 3.500.000 vnđ
Công ty Viettrans Hà Nội 
Địa chỉ: 383 Bạch Đằng, Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội
 Vpgd: lô 12a khu x2a yên sở, hoàng mai, hà nội
Tel: (+84-4) 39320020 - hotline: 0915.702.015 – sky: huyen_xedulich – yh: viettrans02

----------


## viettrans

chuyên cho thuê xe đi du lịch tại hà nội lh 0915.702.015

----------


## viettrans

chuyên cho thuê xe đi Ninh Bình giá rẻ lh 0915.702.015

----------


## viettrans

http://thuexehanoi.net/cho-thue-xe-4...-trang-an.html

----------


## viettrans

cho thuê xe đi du lịch tại hà nội lh 0915.702.015

----------


## viettrans

cho thuê xe đi du lịch tại hà nội lh 0915.702.015

----------

